# The new TAM site/layout



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Who else thinks it is awful?

Its not user friendly, it suddenly takes you to pages you haven't selected and things are harder to find.

What was wrong with the old site? It was simple and easy to use.

If it ain't broke don't fix it.

Disappointed.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Got to be honest, it hurts my eyes when I'm browsing in the dark now


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=270017


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Ikaika....didn't even see that thread.
Seems that alot of people like the upgrades..... I loved Windows XP and dreaded moving to W7...now I love W7 and am dreading moving to W8!

Suppose its just a question of getting used to it...but am still a firm believer in 'if it isn't broken, don't fix it'!


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

fortunately there was a "classic" mode I was able to select and put it back to the old theme.... the luddite I am.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bottom left corner folks, if you don't like the new theme, just change it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Please keep all discussions of the new design on the following thread so the admins and developers see your opinions/requests. Thread locked. Thanks.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/techni...17-new-site-upgrade-look-feedback-thread.html


----------

